# Stingray Tackle Rods



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.stingraytackle.com/azulstand-uprod20-60lbsmediumaction.aspx

Has anyone tried these rods from Stingray Tackle? I'm looking for a few rods mainly to be used for snapper and other bottom fishing with a price that won't break the bank.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I dont know about the quality, but, I will say this, they have some kinda of affordable prices thats for sure...

You cant hardly order the rod parts from mudhole and build them yourself for that cost..

But, worth a look tho..

Thanks for the web site post ClydeG

Now if we can just find a unbelievable low price braid selling site. Im needing to braid up a 6/0 penn with an electromate bolted to it for deep droppin for tiles...

















Hog
​


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

2cool needs a Product Testing page. That would be pretty helpful sometimes. 

JI


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I have had in the past 3 of them , they are not so good for your 2$ but quality is not what you get when you spend that little in a rod. They look amaizing thought ( all components are the low end chinesse manufacturing ) please dont get me wrong this is nothing personal or discriminated , as there are many incredible products manufactured in China. Howevere this rods are made of low end solid fiberglass , which wont hold a large decent hook up. If you,re lloking @ a reasonable better budget trolling rod Pinacle Marine are much better quaility. This is JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

I was checking out those rods as well..kinda make me think why the price was so afforable, of course quality came to mind. I went to FTU and bought the hopper instead and very,very happy with it. Oh yea, the hopper was on sale for about the same price these cost. Just my 2cts...


----------



## StingRay Fishing (Sep 26, 2009)

*StingRay Rods*

I am the owner and founder of StingRay Tackle Co. I have been fishing all my life and have been fortunate enough to travel the world and have learned from the best in the business. As many of you, I found the price of tackle to be exorbitantly high and I decided to do something about it. I found that the price of the rods and reels at the local shops reflect markups from a multi-level distribution system (from factory, importer, manufacturer rep, wholesaler, to retailer and finally to the buyer) and the burden of expensive marketing. All these pieces add up to a considerable mark-up that the consumer must pay.

A few years back we started looking into the business, asking how we could bring affordable tackle to the average weekend warrior. We accomplished our goal by finding and contracting with the best factories in the business, in most cases the same factories that make the popular brands. The result is that we can import and sell great quality tackle at reasonable prices.

We use our own products and we are their most demanding critics. We would not sell a product that we are not proud of and would not buy ourselves. Not only do our rods look great. The manufacturing and technology used in our rods are to par with any other brand regardless of price range. The Azul series rods (shown in the post) are manufactured with E-Glass and carbon fibers (depending on the rating), exactly the same quality construction as rods costing many times their price.

Where else can you buy a rod that offers you 1. Two year unconditional warranty, meaning that you r rod will be replaced with a new one for whatever reason, even if you run over it with your car. 2, the opportunity to order and examine your purchase. If not satisfied, return it for a full refund (within two weeks of purchase), and 3. A highly competitive price for a great looking product.

With way over 1,500 Azul rods sold and in use all over the world, including some of the best fishing destinations such as Australia, Costa Rica, Panama, Azores (and all over the US), these rods are a proven high-quality product at a bargain price.

So clideg, you will be happy with your purchase (hurry, that discounted price will go away in a couple of weeks). I personally guarantee it. In addition, hog please stand-by. We will be introducing our own line of Spectra braid early next year, manufactured by a leading OEM line maker in the world.

Oh, and mad marlin, please call me and we will refund the money for those four rods you bought from us. We do not have or want unhappy customers out there and we are having a little bit of problem locating your purchase.

If you are ever in our neighborhood (Jupiter, FL), please make sure to stop by our store and say hello.

Thank you for the opportunity and the dialog.

Ray
President
StingRay Tackle Co.


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

*They look great*

I ordered 2 rods from Stingray.com Monday of last week and received them Thursday. My first impression is they look great. Very light weight and the fit and finish appears to be perfect... well except for the printing on the rods. Instead of saying "Stand Up" for the type they say "Stan*g* Up"!
I can't wait to try them out and I'll post a follow up as to how well they hold up.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Wish you the best of luck with them.
Oh Ray , President of Stingray Tackle ill be glad to provided you my information for that refund you offered.


----------



## StingRay Fishing (Sep 26, 2009)

Clydeg

First thank you for your business. Sorry about the spelling issue. If you like, we can send you a replacement with the corrected spelling. Just let me know. We will throw in a custom label with your name no charge.

Marlin, don't be mad. Call our 800 number tomorrow and they will connect you with me. If I am not available, Debbie or Melissa can take the information. We will provide you with a pick up tag once we find the transaction. Complete return of your money. No problem.

Our goal is to provide great products at competitive prices. Our sport is very expensive as it is and if we can all save a few bucks, we can fish more often. 

Ray


----------



## Geaux Deep (Feb 13, 2005)

*Low Price Braid*

Hog,

Here is a braid I use: Check out their prices

http://www.buyfins.com/

I have been using the 'Original' 80# Yellow with no problems. -

Capt. Randle Hall
Geaux Deep Charters


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sting Ray - looking for an investor?


----------



## StingRay Fishing (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi bvoss:
Fortunately no. At this time we are self funded and debt free. We may be looking at franchising based on our new concept store in the future, so do stand by.
Ray


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

clydeg said:


> I ordered 2 rods from Stingray.com Monday of last week and received them Thursday.


What was shipping cost on them?


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

FireEater said:


> What was shipping cost on them?


Shipping was $9.95 for two 5'6" rods.

Ray, thanks for the offer regarding the misprint but its no big deal. If these rods function and hold up as good as they look, I'll definately be ordering a few more.


----------



## StingRay Fishing (Sep 26, 2009)

Our standard shipping charge is a flat $ 9.95 (Cont US) regardless of how much you order.
Ray


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet! I couldn't find it on there. 

Going to have to make an order now.


----------



## Haystacks (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Stingray Tackle Company rods or reels yet?

Thanks!


----------



## grifterjim (Jan 28, 2013)

So I was trying to order a 6'6" 40-60lb rod through them, which it said free shipping for orders over $50, then it added a $12 handling fee on. So i was ok with that, then tried to checkout and the only "free shipping" option was "pick up at store". The least expensive "other" option was fedex 3 day, that added another $18 onto the order. So total $30, for shipping & handling. No thanks. My patience with false/confusing advertising only goes so far.......

Hopefully the owner that replied earlier in the thread will see this and fix that issue on the website. This is an old thread so doubt it, but figured i would leave it here.

EDIT: looks like the $50 free shipping, in the drop down box should really say $75 as when i get the order over 75, a free ground shipping option pops up after the store pick-up option.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought the pink jigging rod for my wife and its awesome!! Great action


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Those rods are awesome for the price. I bought a pink one for my wife like 4 years ago and she has beat up the fish with it and it shows like new. The rollers are great, the rods are really well contructed. I would recommend to anyone looking for good jigging rods or trolling rods. And their prices on their trolling lures are unbeatable.


----------



## grifterjim (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sold, think i'll give one a try and go from there. Thanks guys!


----------

